# Yak Tarpon ( Pam....your up!!!!)



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that I have figuired it out, here is the picture I was trying to post.









I bet that was one hopeless feeling for quite a while.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

awsome:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!! Great job landing that baby

I had one like that on my yak a couple months ago. Got off and almost spooled me.

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Good thing you got a photo:takephoto


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

OHHHH MYYYY. 

A pic is really worth a 1000 words. 

WOWWWW:bowdown


----------



## Fishing Fanatic (Oct 12, 2007)

That must've been an awesome sleigh ride!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't catch fish that big from my boat:banghead:banghead.

Very nice catch. That looks like one hell of a ride.:bowdown:bowdown

Jon


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to clairify. That is not me, and I do not deserve cudo's at all. It is a Yak Caught Tarpon, and I posted it after reading about it on the Florida Sportsman Website. I know their are many Yak fishing guys and gals on this forum and after reading about the great acomplishment I had to share the incredible photos. 

By NO means am I worthy of such praise and Iam sorry for not be clear in my origional post. 

But the gentleman in the photos, not doubt is worth of much praise.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wowwwwie!! I'm UP for that!! hehehehe <U>ONE</U> <U>DAY</U>... I WILL catch one out of my yak... even if I have to go to south Florida to do so! The only thing is... I just hope there is someone close by to get the picture!!! 

Thanks Curtis for thinking about me... yep... I'd LOVE to catch that tarpon!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pam, I know you could do it, and I have absolutely no doubt.

I know where you could do it 15 times in one day during June. 

Let me know when you want to plan to, and I will help you make the arrangements.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Nex June huh? Hmmm... sounds like a GREAT opportunity!!! I'm in!!! heehehehe


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job! :clap How long did it take to wear it out?

Where in south Florida is this?

Sure would beat the heck out of a sled ride with Santa.


----------

